# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Международный джазовый конкурс-фестиваль (для детей и подростков) в Питере

## theBlaCKmiRRor

с 11-14 мая в Питере пройдёт грандиозное событие в мире "детского джаза". Конкурс исполнителей джазовых композиций со всего мира в возрасте от 11-18 лет. мош кто-нить увидит эту тему из будущих участников)):rolleyes:

----------


## Nadezhda

*theBlaCKmiRRor*,
 Спасибо за информацию, будем искать выходы на организаторов, может у них есть сайт?

Надежда.
artmixstudio@yahoo.com

----------


## disijazz

Вся информация есть у меня по поводу "дЖаз-Парнас"
обращайтесь по e-mail :
disijazz@mail.ru

----------


## БЕТТИ

*disijazz*,
 А можно мне получить информацию на 2009 год , пожалуйста :Aga:

----------


## disijazz

Если вы есть на сайте Vkontakte.ru
то таместь группа Джаз-Парнас
и там совершенно вся информация по поводу конкурса-фестиваля

----------


## сыртлана

А мне можно получить информацию?

----------


## Diana Lans

можно  и мне тоже присылать информацию об этом конкурсе  или ссылку на сайт))))) на tolmach92@mail.ru

----------


## lacri

что ж, и мне же интересно...пожалуйста, скиньте информацию и мне,плиззззз..

nati-na@rambler.ru

----------

